# [solved] editor grafico di pdf

## darkmanPPT

salve a tutti,

quello che sto cercando è un editor grafico (niente linea di comando) per PDF.

(quel che devo fare è completare dei form di un pdf, aggiungendo del testo)

Ho visto che Okular fa già un gran bel lavoro, ma..... non riesco a togliere il riquadro nero attorno alle note!

Qualcuno sa come fare?

altresì, che altri editor per PDF si trovano per linux?

(l'importer per OpenOffice è praticamente inusabile)

----------

## djinnZ

http://pdfedit.petricek.net/en/screenshots.html

http://www.scribus.net/?q=screenshots/134/tangokdelinkedtextframes

entrambi in portage

se è stato utile pensate a come aiutare il povero djinnZ con i suoi problemi con xml... prima che metta la preghiera nella firma, come ha già fatto qualcuno...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

grazie!

pdfedit lo avevo già visto, ma purtroppo mi richiede le qt versione 3

scribus lo avevo usato tempo fa, ma non sapevo che potesse editare anche i pdf. Buono a sapersi! davvero interessante come feature.

domani la proverò (e nel caso metterò [solved] sul titolo).

grazie   :Wink: 

ps: perdonami però se ho qualche dubbio su scribus

http://www.scribus.net/?q=faq/pdfsurgery

qui dicono di no.....  :Shocked: 

----------

## canduc17

Per me xournal e' il top.

----------

## darkmanPPT

già, decisamente ottimo xournal

grazie per l'informazione.

problema risolto   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Grande!!!  :Smile:  Utilissime info in questo thread!

----------

## !equilibrium

meglio ancora media-gfx/inkscape

 *Quote:*   

> The Inkscape community today is announcing the release of the newest version of its open source vector graphics editor. Inkscape 0.46 is a major update that introduces native PDF support. The implementation of PDF support in Inkscape provides an easy, open source solution to editing PDF documents

 

----------

## fbcyborg

Altra info.

Foxit PDF Editor gira su wine, egregiamente.

----------

## lordalbert

io aggiungerei gimp!  :Smile:  tratti il pdf come immagine...

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, Gimp l'avevo usato, però poi ho avuto problemi nel salvare il PDF. Gimp non supporta quel formato in fase di salvataggio.

Forse sono io che non lo so usare, ma Gimp apre un pdf multipagina come un insieme di layer (uno per pagina). Poi per salvare nuovamente il pdf, non saprei come fare.

Forse si potrebbe salvare N immagini separate (dove N sono le pagine), e poi usare convert di inkscape per ricreare il file pdf multipagina.

----------

